# longbridge



## swampy (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't think this has been posted on urban yet. Some cool picks of the now closed Longbridge plant. Would love to have a looksy myself   

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=208


----------

